# Pee pads



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Does it make a difference if they are white or printed? I was wondering if the cute printed ones would look less like the carpeting, so less accidents?? :blush: I'm not sure, I am new to this???!?!?!?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I always use the cute printed ones and have never had a problem. Make sure to scent them with your dog's urine to attract her there and she will know the difference between the pads and the carpet.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Great!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs are specific about the feel of the surface under them for going potty. Hence dogs that are use to grass prefer grass. I have found that any plastic-backed disposable pad without fragrance is pretty well the same to my dogs. They feel/hear the plastic backing and that's what they seem to care about.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use reusable pee pads, and have plain white or prints! They use both.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I made some reuseables and Quincy went to them immediately. I still use disposables from time to time and he transitions back and forth with no problem .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use pish pads that you wash. They are blue. Still working on Boo to use the potty porch which has synthetic grass. Hit miss with that .


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Where do you get the washable ones? I go through 150 every 6 weeks!!


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

As crazy as I thought it was when my girlfriend brought it home but our dog used the fake grass thing that was in a tray. It actually worked, at least for our dog. We would flush the solids and then clean the whole thing once a week. Our dog was only 5 lbs so she didn't create much waste. It was like our little dog was a cat. Low maintenance. She would chew the pads up so the grass ended up being perfect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I order from pishpads.com. I bought to roll that I could cut to fit his IRIS pen and a few other places. I have washed them several times and dry on low heat. Works fabulously. The roll is expensive but it will last forever. You can start by just buying a small one already cut to try it out, but in the long run I would recommend the roll.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I also use the potty porch with the fake grass in our courtyard by the pool. It has been going slowly with that but he used it finally a few times to pee but not poop. Eventually, I hope that is what he uses.


----------

